
Hungary's researcher Roska wins award for procedure that could cure blindness - jocker12
https://www.dw.com/en/hungarys-researcher-roska-wins-award-for-procedure-that-could-cure-blindness/a-54846376
======
aaron695
I'll never get why the latest stupid scam on battery technology that just re-
words what we've seen a millions time before in an academic paper will trend.

And gene-based therapy being actually put into people in a clinical trail that
might help blindness doesn't really trend.

Can anyone use this to regain the colors of our youth? We need to get more
rich people into body enhancement. Or the military.

~~~
wow_yes
None of this is true - we must defund the military, reallocate the spending to
true social equality and social reprogramming.

